# Are You ready for the Puff.com National Herf?



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

In the latest *Puffcast* one of the things I brought up was the subject of "Are we ready for a Puff.com Herf?" What are your thoughts on this? Ever since the beggining of Puff.com it has been a dream of all of ours to maybe see an event that all the members could meet each other and herf at. *This can happen* as long as it is planned properly. Most of all we need to hear some feedback of what the Puff.com members think before we start to take on the task of planning it.

Ok guys speak up! Give us your dream list of what we could do and where and lets go from there.

*Update:* 10/16/09 11:55 a.m. Central Time



joncaputo said:


> Since Stogie brought it up in the Puffcast and on the forums Id imagine he will be bringing it all together
> Add my vote for Miami


Happy to do it! Let me dust off the Roladex. I really have to know what you guys want but first lets figure out where.

*Maybe we can get the members to PM each other and let the other members know to post their ideas here*. We want to be able to hear everyones opinion and then we can see what is feasible.

*We got time to plan it but we need everyones feedback. Get to Private Messaging each other guys.*


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Dave:
I listened to your puffcast earlier. I think it would be great if your puffcasts could be longer and maybee moved up to once a week. Its nice to hear a voice sometimes as oppossed to just reading something. 

I have never been to a herf, or where a whole lot of people are smoking indoors at one time. I think I would like to attend one, but a bit afraid of all that smoke and standing so long in a smoky room would get me ill. I went to a bar about a year ago to watch my sone play with his band. I was standing in a crowded smokey room, and just about passed out. It was warm in there as well. Do they have seating at herfs, or decent ventilation. I know this sounds like an old man question. Sorry, but trust me, you will all get there if you are not already. LOL

I know this sound like a stupid question, but I think about these things nowadays. LOL

Much regards Jerry


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

veteranvmb said:


> Hi Dave:
> I went to a bar about a year ago to watch my sone play with his band. I was standing in a crowded smokey room, and just about passed out. It was warm in there as well. Do they have seating at herfs, or decent ventilation. I know this sounds like an old man


Thanks for listening.

Yep too much standing smoke sucks. This is kind of why my suggestion would be Cozumel. No smoking problems on the beach or a boat. Pretty much you can smoke outside anywhere there. I think it would be cool to have it at a place that we could get away during the days as couples or by ourselves, but still meet for events over a few days.

Maybe dinner together first night, fishing trip next day, party at some of the more famous clubs on a third night, and so on. Kinda make it so we are not so locked in to each other and have breathing room to make it a mini vacation. Can you image a beach full of smokers drinking and partying? That sounds like a herf to me, not beig stuck in a room somewhere, I am talking party.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Mexico definitely, preferably Cancun IMO. It's nice there and nobody ever bothers you about cigars, at least I never experienced a hassle. Also there is indeed more nice outdoor areas.

I certainly would not attend an indoor only herf as I'm with Jerry - indoor smoking is harsh and for me very hard to deal with. My wife and I could easily make a Cancun trip but it would depend mainly on when. We're thinking about going to Hawaii again (5th time lol) in May and have decided not to travel until then. So if it were some months after we could probably make a trip of it.


Rev.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback Rev.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Not sure if I would be able to make it or not, but Mexico is amazing. For everyone that hasn't been there, I suggest you go.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Nothing official .. just testing the waters to see general interest


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

Couldn't you also buy Cubans in Mexico? May be something to consider.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Just a suggestion, which wouldn't be as sweet as Cancun, but much cheaper. In Kansas City at Outlaw Cigar they have huge parties once a month. They bring in free beer, food, and some cigar maker. This month is Ashton. They have huge tents set up which keep it warmer. In the afternoon they have a poker touney. They usually have around 1,000 people who come out to those parties.

Outlaw Cigar - Events


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

Im going to go ahead and vote for Miami!
We have beautiful beaches to smoke on as well as tons of great places to see as far as cigar related places there are tons of factories to be seen. Tons of great restaurants, awesome night clubs, BEAUTIFUL WOMEN, and great hotels.

Miami gets my vote


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

I would normally say Vegas, but you are right. You can't smoke in any place that serves food in Nevada. You can still smoke in casinos, but weekend rates on the nicer ones are pretty stiff. I think we need to find place stateside that is easy on the smoking laws. Its not the place as much as the camaraderie. Easier to fly/drive here in the US anyway. Besides somewhere like KC or Miami as stated above has great food too.

I would try like heck to go!!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

I voted for Mexico, but just am interested in general! Anywhere with a warmer climate and good places to smoke!


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

I voted for Mexico. More open to cigar smoking, CCs available, and lots of stuff for couples to have a vacation besides. I'd be up for something like this if it was far enough in advance (as in not this Spring).

However, the Outlaw Cigar party does sound pretty awesome. It also sounds WAY cheaper (I could just take a drunken cab ride to the local Super 8 for the night). It's also literally centralized in the US (I could drive there in under 7 hours). Don Pepin Garcia on August 21, 2010? Sounds good to me.


----------



## RBGTAG (Sep 9, 2009)

I attended an event several years ago that was put on by several guys from alt.smokers.cigars. It was in Vegas and it was called "boondoggle." I believe there were about three of these, and they finally ran their course. But you are right, Vegas got to be too strict with their smoking laws, but it was inside, we had a huge ballroom, and you really didn't have a big problem with the smoke from all the people smoking inside. I would love to make it in Vegas again, but I think we would have a hard time with the smoking laws etc. Another thing they did, besides the cost to cover food etc., each participant brought a box of cigars, and then as we entered the room, we each were allowed to choose 25 assorted cigars from all the ones that were brought. Something like that might be a fun thing to try as well....just my .02. I would be interested in attending something in the states, not sure about outside the US though.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

RBGTAG said:


> Another thing they did, besides the cost to cover food etc., each participant brought a box of cigars, and then as we entered the room, we each were allowed to choose 25 assorted cigars from all the ones that were brought.


This sounds like a very cool idea.


----------



## Criminal (Jun 7, 2009)

I voted for Mexico, but Miami would be outstanding, as well. If Mexico is the winner, I've stayed at Moon Palace in Cancun. It is one of the all-inclusive places, and was great.

We also need a catchy name. The puff.com National Herf doesn't cut it. Puff-a-looza?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I voted for Mexico and depending on when I would love to go. Winter would be good, hint.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah, next winter. i am taking the fam to disney this next year and the farther out this nat'l herf would be better! and i would have ample time to get a passport.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well I for one think Miami would be perfect for a freaking all out cigar vacation! Take tours of all the factories and herf up the city! 

Since Puff is putting this together will there be some manufacturers attending?


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree with Miami, Calle Ocho. There are so many places to meet and so many big wigs that are accessible. Awesome places to have fun and plenty of hotels. Close enough by is Ybor City, the cigar heritage center for cigars in the US. 

Just some ideas.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I vote Miami too.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Since Puff is putting this together will there be some manufacturers attending?


Not even thought about that yet. Right now we really need to just figure out if this is something the members want and go from there.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Cypress said:


> I vote Miami too.


 Miami sounds cool, I was just thinking a bit more relaxed but I could totally see Miami as a great option for a US destination.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm in and don't really have a location preference although I do have a passport that is aching to be used for the first time. Maybe when Havana opens up if not Mexico, Honduras, etc. Stateside, Miami would be more attractive than Vegas. Ybor City is nice but mostly for nostalgia than anything else nowadays. 

You could have a day set aside for manufacturers, exhibits, and especially the mom & pop/small family shops that roll their own. Cigar Fest in Tampa/Ybor City is every November. Maybe hold it in Miami and either end or start it with the Cigar Fest. 2010 would be the earliest to do it right. Lots of food must be involved!

That's a neat idea about bringing a box of cigars per person. Sorta like the idea of a pot-luck dinner.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmm, I could get behind Miami. It's not a 7-hour drive like Kansas City :violin: but it is very rich in cigar culture. Not sure what smoking laws are in that area, but there are plenty of things to do and having a beach night smoke out could be fun.

Ybor City Cigar Heritage Festival sounds interesting, but I think Miami would be more fun. We could try to do both, but Tampa isn't all that close to Miami (4 1/2 hour drive).


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

miami!!!!!! although we may have a hard time pulling the guys out of el rey de los habanos


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

bdw1984 said:


> miami!!!!!! although we may have a hard time pulling the guys out of el rey de los habanos


Haha! Very true! then you have La Gloria and Padilla within the same close area.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Stogie said:


> Haha! Very true! then you have La Gloria and Padilla within the same close area.


this could be a problem!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

bdw1984 said:


> this could be a problem!


 Cigar OVERDOSE! :biggrin:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

How long of a herf we thinking? Leave Friday to destination (Miami), Official Herf on Saturday, Return Sunday? Or we thinking a week long herf?


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cypress said:


> How long of a herf we thinking? Leave Friday to destination (Miami), Official Herf on Saturday, Return Sunday? Or we thinking a week long herf?


Definitely not a weeklong, but definitely not a 1 day thing. Less people would be willing to make the trip out for what is only a one day event. I think a 2-3 day thing is more appropriate.

Rev.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Rev2010 said:


> Definitely not a weeklong, but definitely not a 1 day thing. Less people would be willing to make the trip out for what is only a one day event. I think a 2-3 day thing is more appropriate.
> 
> Rev.


+1 start friday night, all day sat, final event sunday am?


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Rev2010 said:


> Definitely not a weeklong, but definitely not a 1 day thing. Less people would be willing to make the trip out for what is only a one day event. I think a 2-3 day thing is more appropriate.
> 
> Rev.


Yeah, this is what I pictured as well. Fly in Friday, herf it Saturday and Sunday, fly out Monday. Easy 4 day weekend. :dude:


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

My vote goes to Miami. Was planning on taking the family to Destin next year anyway. Would love it to be a 2-3 day event. Bringing a box sounds like a great idea. I would attend the Herf anywere.:nod:


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Stogie said:


> Not even thought about that yet. Right now we really need to just figure out if this is something the members want and go from there.


Since Stogie brought it up in the Puffcast and on the forums Id imagine he will be bringing it all together 

Add my vote for Miami


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Cypress said:


> How long of a herf we thinking? Leave Friday to destination (Miami), Official Herf on Saturday, Return Sunday? Or we thinking a week long herf?


I guess it would depend on where. Remember that some factories stop rolling cigars at noon on Saturdays.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I guess if we decide on Miami, I would preferably would want to go in an off peak time ie not spring break or holiday, nor would I wan to go during hurricane season.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> Since Stogie brought it up in the Puffcast and on the forums Id imagine he will be bringing it all together
> Add my vote for Miami


Happy to do it! Let me dust off the Roladex. I really have to know what you guys want but first lets figure out where.

Maybe we can get the members to PM each other and let the other members know to post their ideas here. We want to be able to hear everyones opinion and then we can see what is feasible.

We got time to plan it but we need everyones feedback. Get to Private Messaging each other guys.


----------



## Cigar Runner (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey, if you guys do this I'll fly in from South Africa but preferably to Miami. Would appreciate a couple of days as the flight is 18 hours each way. 

Cheers :cowboyic9: :drum:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I vote for Havana, Cuba! And lets make it 3rd week in Jan. I'll see you there. lmao! j/k of course. I think Mexico is a bad idea. If this does happen it would be a great idea to hold it in a US city like Miami. Getting some manufacturer's on board is a must as well. Sounds like a great idea. This is something that I might be interested in. Giving everyone ample time to plan and budget is also very important.


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

*MI: Are You ready for the Puff.com National Herf?*

Miami, Miami, Miami! Hecks yeah.
For all the same reasons as listed above,
1. Cigar factories out the wazzo.
2. Relaxed cigar smoking policies, I smoke anywhere outside I wish, and lots of bars don't care either. Nothing like strolling down the boardwalk on the beach with a beer and a great cigar.
3. Off season hotel rates go waaaaaay down too.
4. Family vacation destination for many on a regular basis.
5. International Airport makes for easy flights and lower cost to get here for those outside the US.
6. All the wicked HOT WOMEN... :wink:

4 day weekend sounds perfect. Fall is a great time of year here, weather is beautiful, just after hurricane season has ended. Like about now. Or even Spring, just before Summer starts cooking us.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is my opinion for whats it worth. As much as I would LOVE for it to be in KC at Outlaw..I don't think KC comes close to Miami..Been to both and if I had my choice I would live in FL.

It would be easier to make the KC one but I think I could sell the Miami Herf much easier to my wife who doesnt smoke as a trip we can make.

There are some large herfs that have taken place and it just takes a lil planing.

Is there a time frame we are looking for??



Staying tuned for more news!





Shawn


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

i am voting for miami too. i could hit some tattoo shops and maybe the famous Miami Ink. i am sure you have to book some time out for them so i would have time to do that. this will be great


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

No one has a 100-acre ranch out in the middle of no where we can do it at?

Out of country will be difficult / expensive for many.

Vegas is so-so because of the restrictions.... 

Texas? Arizona? Dunno, of the choices listed Miami is ok I guess.

I'd definitely try to make it.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I too vote for Miami. Man this would be a blast!!!!!!:tease::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> There are some large herfs that have taken place and it just takes a lil planing.


I am starting to think we might need to herf in order to plan our herf. :biggrin:


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

You know, Vegas could work. The casinos let you smoke. I was at M, a new place south of the Strip, a while back and they had a great bar and some guys were smoking cigars. While you can't smoke in restaurants, most casinos are open to cigar smoking especially if you are dropping money at the tables. But like I said, the rooms at the nicer casinos can be in the $150 to $300 range on weekends. The problem in Vegas may be losing a lot of BOTLs to the tables, strip clubs and such instead of hanging out smoking, herfing, whatever. Vegas would be great for a smaller gathering.

I like Miami. Easy to get flights, has the cigar history, food, beaches, great weather. I was wondering too, about the smoking laws there. I assume they are lax, but who knows nowadays. That should be the number 1 driver of location, someplace we can smoke where and when we want. Anyone have any info???


----------



## Arge (Oct 13, 2009)

Miami sounds great.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

danmcmartin said:


> You know, Vegas could work. The casinos let you smoke. I was at M, a new place south of the Strip, a while back and they had a great bar and some guys were smoking cigars. While you can't smoke in restaurants, most casinos are open to cigar smoking especially if you are dropping money at the tables. But like I said, the rooms at the nicer casinos can be in the $150 to $300 range on weekends. The problem in Vegas may be losing a lot of BOTLs to the tables, strip clubs and such instead of hanging out smoking, herfing, whatever. Vegas would be great for a smaller gathering.
> 
> I like Miami. Easy to get flights, has the cigar history, food, beaches, great weather. I was wondering too, a*bout the smoking laws there. I assume they are lax, but who knows nowadays. That should be the number 1 driver of location, someplace we can smoke where and when we want. Anyone have any info???*


Miami, FL: All restaurants, including attached bars, must be 100% smokefree. Smoking is
permitted in freestanding bars that earn less than 10% of their income from food. No restrictions
on hotel and motel rooms

From here...

http://www.no-smoke.org/pdf/traveldestinations.pdf

Shawn


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's a handy dandy map I found on wikipedia. Says it's current as of June 2009.


















Not sure how accurate it is, but it's a start.


----------



## Drkold (Aug 7, 2009)

I vote for alaska!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Was Miami always a option on the poll? I voted other last night, didn't see Miami. In other words I think Miami has a lot more votes than how the poll makes it look. 

If the factories close at noon Saturday I think we should start this on a Thursday. Flight coming in on Thursday would be a lot cheaper also. Officially can be Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. That way people that want can leave on Sunday morning to get home. But we can have something small Sunday for those that want to catch a cheaper flight on Monday. If you can get good deals on flights Thursday and Monday you will be able to stay longer at the same cost.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I think we really need to get all the info on where we can smoke if it was going to be in Miami. It is not as cigar friendly as you would think. If you want to hear and watch something crazy then take a look at this video.

Miami has a ban on smoking outside in a public park. Believe it, When I was there shooting this video with Ernesto Padilla we went to Domino Park only to find out you can not smoke there. It is right on Calle Ocho. You will watch all about it at about 2 min 12 seconds into the video.

Cigar Live Videos - Puff - Ernesto Padilla visits Domino Park

It is crazy.......cough..cough...Cozumel


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Stogie said:


> Miami has a ban on smoking outside in a public park. Believe it, When I was there shooting this video with Ernesto Padilla we went to Domino Park only to find out you can not smoke there.


Yeah, I was thinking this too! I've read that they don't let you smoke on a good number (or maybe all?) of the beaches as well. That's why doing this in Mexico, or some other non-uptight-USA location would be best.

By the way, maybe this thread should be stickied?? :nod:

Rev.


----------



## bimmian (Jul 13, 2009)

OTHER!! You should all hop a flight here to Hawaii, so we can show these liberal hippie shmucks what freedom smells like haha! They recently passed a no-smoking-in-public-places law and I've been relegated to smoking on the porch or patio ever since. :sad:

Nah, but seriously, I think there's something for everyone in Vegas... They have the CA "Big Smoke" there every year too, right?

EDIT: I'd like to change my vote to MIAMI after actually reading the thread. It sounds like y'all actually THOUGHT about your decision, unlike my knee-jerk "LV is fun!" vote, LOL. I shouldn't even be speaking, since I won't be going anyway.

There could be 5 Vegas, Vegas Cubanas (and other NC cigar brands that have "Vegas" in their name) samplers (and privately supplied Vegas Robainas, if that's your cup o' joe) to serve as an added theme.

Although, Miami IS the cigar capital of the U.S., which would make it a VERY cool destination! Blowing smoke rings in Little Havana... how cool is THAT?

Mexico would be a killer vacation, but passports are a pain in the.. neck! if you don't already have one.

Aaaaah, ignore me, I'm guaranteed to be working and won't be able to go anyway.:violin:


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Believe it or not, getting a passport is pretty easy. Take your driver's license and birth certificate to the USPS, pay $100, *ding* passport. That's about it. You do have to give it some time to show up via mail though.

Maybe we should all go to Texas...? No real smoking bans there. Hell, they'll be the last state in the union to ban smoking, guaranteed. Not sure what the cigar culture is like there, but I'm sure there has to be something. Anyone live there that can give any suggestions?


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

where i am you can't even smoke in a bar, go figure.......

i bought some cigars from a place called Havana Club, couldn't even smoke them there??? :tease:


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Haha, sorry, should have specified. No "statewide" ban.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I would shoot for Miami, maybe time it in conjunction with the Calle Ocho Festival. As far as smoking around Calle Ocho, there are so many small rollers and cigar shops that it'd be easy to find a place to smoke, just might not be able to fit everyone at the same place at the same time.

Calle Ocho Festival Guide - Miami Calle Ocho Festival Entertainment, Food & More


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I actually voted other though. I think it would be super cool if you could get a manufacturer to open up their farm to a mega-herf. I don't think it's far fetched. Flights to Nica may not be bad. Not sure how expensive that journey would be, but it's a dream.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I am just throwing out KC again, Outlaw Cigar baby. There is a lot to do in KC too. They aren't real strict on smoking. In Kansas City you can't smoke in a public place where tobacco isn't the main sale. Westin has O'Malley's par which is a great pub. They brew beer there, and you can legally smoke cigars there.


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Another vote for KC...great food (BBQ) and friendly people. I think a centralized location would be nice....Mexico might be a little to spendy for some (read me, for one!) But, I am a little biased, being less than 2 hours away!:wink:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

JCK said:


> I actually voted other though. I think it would be super cool if you could get a manufacturer to open up their farm to a mega-herf. I don't think it's far fetched. Flights to Nica may not be bad. Not sure how expensive that journey would be, but it's a dream.


Not exspensive at all. Nica is very cheap. Hotel is about $50 a night with two beds. Limited hotels in Esteli though. I can definately get us some tours at probably any place we wanted in Nica.

The thing many would have to realize is that it is a very different experience because you are really in a totally different type of place then the US. Hard core guys I could see us going down there but I do not see it as a Place to bring the wife. JUST my honest opinion.

I really like Nicaragua but you really have to be a hard core cigar lover to like the experience and a bit of adventurist. I would love to take guys down there but I would not want to tackle the logistics. Kinda throws Nica out for a national herf. There are plenty of manufacturers that plan trips down there so if you would like to experience it then you may want to get on one of the trips.


----------



## Criminal (Jun 7, 2009)

Maybe Canada would be interesting, given some of the "other" amenities that would be available.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

SC anyone? Lowest tabbacco taxes in the states and really awesome B&M's great weather,great women,great food, smoke friendly,sunny, great family place as stated in the Nica comment below.eh just a tought.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

JCK said:


> I actually voted other though. I think it would be super cool if you could get a manufacturer to open up their farm to a mega-herf. I don't think it's far fetched. Flights to Nica may not be bad. Not sure how expensive that journey would be, but it's a dream.


Ooooh, this would be fun. Not your typical vacation. I'd definitely be leaving the wife at home.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Which location would provide most Manufacturer or large B&M participation?

Not to muddy the waters further, but would Orlando fit the bill in any way?

Cheap airfare due to the Mouse
Lots of activities for the women/kids
Lots of convention space/warm weather
Close enough to Miami for some manufacturer participation?
Several large B&M's nearby

Would it be possible to have an East and West Herf ? Sorry, don't mean to confuse the issue.


----------



## R10 (Oct 4, 2009)

Stench said:


> Which location would provide most Manufacturer or large B&M participation?
> 
> Would it be possible to have an East and West Herf ? Sorry, don't mean to confuse the issue.


I think that if enough Puffers sign up, the manufacturers (at least some) will attend - we are their target customer base, and the advertising they would get from the forum would be worth it to them - I don't think the location (or even multiple locations) would be a real issue to them - they have marketing budgets to cover travel to wherever they can get good exposure..

As to East/West - not a bad idea - or even North/South - more would probably come if they could drive. Know this would then not be a single event - but might make it possible to get more folks. One National Herf - or Regional Herfs - or both??

Just some thoughts to add to the problems of setting something like this up - it's not a small task -I don't envy you this Daniel.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Let's all just go to Donnies! (Madurolover)


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

R10 said:


> Just some thoughts to add to the problems of setting something like this up - it's not a small task -I don't envy you this Daniel.


I am happy to put in the time to get it done. I think looking at the polls so far that we still need to get more votes and user feedback. We want to make sure everyone that may be interested states thier ideas. After all it is our first one.


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

This is a great idea. Need to start convincing the wife that I have to be out of town that weekend... lol


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

:bump2:


We need more opinions, comments, and general thoughts on this. There have to be more people than just this interested in a Puff Herf....right? :nod:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Stench said:


> Let's all just go to Donnies! (Madurolover)


 +1 hes got enough smokes for all of us


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

Rev2010 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking this too! I've read that they don't let you smoke on a good number (or maybe all?) of the beaches as well. That's why doing this in Mexico, or some other non-uptight-USA location would be best.
> 
> By the way, maybe this thread should be stickied?? :nod:
> 
> Rev.


Says who? I smoke on the boardwalks and beaches of Hollywood, FL all the time. Even South Beach, Miami.


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> Was Miami always a option on the poll? I voted other last night, didn't see Miami. In other words I think Miami has a lot more votes than how the poll makes it look.


I was thinking the same thing. Reading through all the posts in the thread I count waaaaay more votes for Miami than the acutal poll has counted.
Either people are posting to the thread and not actually voting, or some confused folks clicked other by mistake.

I call Do Over...;o)


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Stench said:


> Let's all just go to Donnies! (Madurolover)





bdw1984 said:


> +1 hes got enough smokes for all of us


Well what are you waiting for? Get your butts in gear and get here! :mrgreen:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

2Curious said:


> Says who? I smoke on the boardwalks and beaches of Hollywood, FL all the time. Even South Beach, Miami.


 But is it legal to smoke there? I speed in on the road in my car but it does not mean it is legal. When 20-30 or more guys show up smoking we better know where we are legally able to smoke.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

A caution about Miami is that most cigar rollers are closed on Saturday. And those that are open close early. I spent a rather frustrating Saturday there a couple of years ago so I know from first hand experience. I would love to do Miami again but this time it would be during the week and fly home Saturday. But that makes it more difficult to attend since people will need to take time off from work.

No one has mentioned Tampa. Does anyone know how many manufacturers are in Tampa and whether they are open on Saturday?


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Well what are you waiting for? Get your butts in gear and get here! :mrgreen:


Ha, sweet another vote for SC...Truly thou I have yet to see a more smoking friendly place than SC, Any Comments Don? Ha trying to convince people here


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd love to do this. Have to say I like the idea of Outlaw Cigar in KC, but would also cast a vote for someplace like Memphis. Good bbq, no big city traffic, the blues, and Beal Street.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Can someone keep me in this loop. I would like to attend but anyone who knows me knows that "sh|t gets away from me.....ALWAYS.
I would be up for a herf. Myrtle Beach sounds good too, but as long as I can get there I want to play.

Thanks 

B:ranger:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I have always heard that South Carolina has great Barbeque and nice friendly people. Always wanted to try Pulled Pork from SC.


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *2Curious*  
_I smoke on the boardwalks and beaches of Hollywood, FL all the time. Even South Beach, Miami._



Stogie said:


> But is it legal to smoke there? I speed in on the road in my car but it does not mean it is legal. When 20-30 or more guys show up smoking we better know where we are legally able to smoke.


Good point. 
So here's the actual rules/regs from the city parks departments for both Hollywood, FL and South Beach... neither prohibit open-air smoking of any kind on beach, boardwalks and promenade areas.
http://www.nycgovparks.org/sub_things_to_do/facilities/images/pdf/Rules_SouthBeach.pdf
Hollywood Beach and Broadwalk: SouthFlorida.com

There will be no rummaging through trash receptacles though. Phooey!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Depending on the time of year Myrtle Beach SC has some cheap rates. I am sure Donnie would help organize.  Only thing that my be a problem is I am not sure about their airport situation. I know most of the reps that work this area so I could get them involved and I would be willing to help out in anyway.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Stogie said:


> I have always heard that South Carolina has great Barbeque and nice friendly people. Always wanted to try Pulled Pork from SC.


Daniel, while our BBQ is very good it can't compete with our seafood. Most of the restaurants here are smoke friendly as well as about all of the bars.



RJT said:


> Depending on the time of year Myrtle Beach SC has some cheap rates. I am sure Donnie would help organize.  Only thing that my be a problem is I am not sure about their airport situation. I know most of the reps that work this area so I could get them involved and I would be willing to help out in anyway.


I would be willing to do some legwork if we decide to do it here. We also have a very nice selection of shops for both the cigar and pipe smokers. :tu


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Most of the restaurants here are smoke friendly as well as about all of the bars.


Well, I think this is the main concern right now. If it's a smoke-friendly area, sounds good to me. Fresh seafood is a MAJOR plus for me as well. Minnesota has no such luxuries.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Daniel, while our BBQ is very good it can't compete with our seafood. Most of the restaurants here are smoke friendly as well as about all of the bars.
> 
> I would be willing to do some legwork if we decide to do it here. We also have a very nice selection of shops for both the cigar and pipe smokers. :tu


We do have a whole bunch B&M's here And the low tabacco taxes help . I'm willing to so some leg work aswell my parents manage a couple of resorts/hotels/and condos and I might be able to gt some kind of special group rate. Just throwing that out there


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

bxcarracer said:


> We do have a whole bunch B&M's here And the low tabacco taxes help . I'm willing to so some leg work aswell my parents manage a couple of resorts/hotels/and condos and I might be able to gt some kind of special group rate. Just throwing that out there


Then lets get the party started!!! :drum: :car:lane::beerchug:

Add MB to the list of places and see how it goes.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

I think if possible the poll should b restarted, many people voted other wen they didn't know Miami was available. Also with new additions people would want to vote for da new additions bt can't because they already voted. Maybe the poll should b refreshed ever so often.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I did have another thought. What about a Puff Cruise??? Cruise ships are cutting some great deals right now as well as some airlines. Only problem would be it is getting tougher to evensmoke on some cruise ships.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

madurolover said:


> Daniel, while our BBQ is very good it can't compete with our seafood. Most of the restaurants here are smoke friendly as well as about all of the bars.
> 
> I would be willing to do some legwork if we decide to do it here. We also have a very nice selection of shops for both the cigar and pipe smokers. :tu


Awesome! Thanks


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

bxcarracer said:


> I think if possible the poll should b restarted, many people voted other wen they didn't know Miami was available. Also with new additions people would want to vote for da new additions bt can't because they already voted. Maybe the poll should b refreshed ever so often.


I think since the poll has changed so many times we will need to repoll but lets get all of our ideas out here first and maybe after it is all out there we can Poll in the next newsletter. So we have a couple of weeks to get the rest of our ideas out there.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Stogie said:


> I think since the poll has changed so many times we will need to repoll but lets get all of our ideas out here first and maybe after it is all out there we can Poll in the next newsletter. So we have a couple of weeks to get the rest of our ideas out there.


I agree and maybe even start a whole new thread. :roll:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok but does anyone have any other ideas first?


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Minnesota...? :behindsofa:


...kidding, MN isn't a good place for smokers. Everything is banned (although you can smoke in cigar lounges).

I'm cool with any of the suggestions given so far. Going someplace that someone is very familiar with or live does seem like a good idea though. They can help direct everyone to the best smoking areas as well as other points of interest.

Although, don't get me wrong, a big guy's trip to Nicaragua or Honduras would be a very cool experience. 

I'm thumbs up to about anything that will give us some smoking freedom. As long as we get some time to save and plan.


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

Cozumel is a great place, lots of beach bars where smoking is fine. Not as expensive as folks might think. Deals are always about for the all inclusive hotels. Ya do have to have a passport but, they aren't that hard to get if you plan ahead.

That said...Man...Nicaragua would definitely be cool!!!


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I say Vegas. I have been to a huge herf there once where 300+ attended and it was great. They rented a banquet room and served a great dinner. Tons of raffles, give aways, and vendor boths. Plus tons of cigar trading at a trading table. Although it was inside it was a nice 3 day event where guys could group up and hit downtown for some gambling together or one of the big casino lounges that allow cigar smoking. Then one member had a BBQ at his place on Sunday. Vegas is a VERY cigar friendly town and outside of resturants without patios you can smoke just about anywhere. Plus they have the fuente store in Ceasers. One of the few places where you can walk in and buy a box of rare fuentes right off the shelf. If you host it they will come!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

All great feed back guys, I will add a poll in the next Newsletter so we can all poll again since some of the destinations were added late. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

Stogie said:


> All great feed back guys, I will add a poll in the next Newsletter so we can all poll again since some of the destinations were added late. Thanks for all the feedback.


Whens the next newsletter? Also Beside the Locations you should but the reasons why, or a quick pro and con like the vegas one has for example:

Vegas:Casa Fuente, Limited Smoking areas, Needs to be 21 for alot stuff there,

Thatd b kool to see, tat way people know a little bit about the choices without digging thru the tread


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

bxcarracer said:


> Whens the next newsletter? Also Beside the Locations you should but the reasons why, or a quick pro and con like the vegas one has for example:
> 
> Vegas:Casa Fuente, Limited Smoking areas, Needs to be 21 for alot stuff there,
> 
> Thatd b kool to see, tat way people know a little bit about the choices without digging thru the tread


I agree with this, that would be nice to have a couple pros and cons about each destination.
wherever it is I will be lol


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

bxcarracer said:


> I think if possible the poll should b restarted, many people voted other wen they didn't know Miami was available. Also with new additions people would want to vote for da new additions bt can't because they already voted. Maybe the poll should b refreshed ever so often.


Seconded, I voted other, but have my other available to radio button now.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

JCK said:


> I actually voted other though. I think it would be super cool if you could get a manufacturer to open up their farm to a mega-herf. I don't think it's far fetched. Flights to Nica may not be bad. Not sure how expensive that journey would be, but it's a dream.


 I do not want to have to pack or wear my vest. In fact I am sure it doesnt fit me anymore. 
And we would need an exit stratedgy j.i.c. 
lol maybee drew after the 3 hour trek through the forest to his acid factory, will host us. Maybee he will hire a charter for us. Maybee he wont, and will not return a call. 
Way too hot there. Have any of you been in Nicarauga. Not a pleasant place as far as I am concerned. 
It makes new orleans fell like chicago in comparison. espeically when you enter the rain forest(we used to be able to call it the jungle- but for pcers the rain forest. LOL

Jerry

Jerry


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> I do not want to have to pack or wear my vest. In fact I am sure it doesnt fit me anymore.
> And we would need an exit stratedgy j.i.c.
> lol maybee drew after the 3 hour trek through the forest to his acid factory, will host us. Maybee he will hire a charter for us. Maybee he wont, and will not return a call.
> Way too hot there. Have any of you been in Nicarauga. Not a pleasant place as far as I am concerned.
> ...


Yeah, a Nicaragua trip would be interesting, but potentially dangerous. We'd basically two times of year we could go: the sweltering heat of summer or pouring rain of winter.

I'd probably want to bring a gun along with my cigars. 

I think sticking to the US for the first Puff Herf isn't a bad plan. It makes the trip far more accessible to more people.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

I am biased obviously toward Myrtle Beach, however, I'd like to throw this out. Right now, you could spend the weekend there at "the Breakers" Friday through Monday at $49 per night for a one bedroom king bed suite for a less than 10 year old hotel. This time of year, they almost give away the rooms, and there is much more space for parties and gatherings. Like madurolover said, there are very few smoking restrictions, and plenty of places to herf. I love Miami, and have spent several weekends there. Nothing beats Myrtle Beach this time of year for things to do. Golf, beach, bars, beach bars, hotels, restaurants, and a decent airport. The only time I would say no to Myrtle Beach is April through August, as it is very crowded. For Fall, Winter, or Spring, I feel it is the best choice. Miami a close second.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

bxcarracer said:


> Whens the next newsletter? Also Beside the Locations you should but the reasons why, or a quick pro and con like the vegas one has for example:
> 
> Vegas:Casa Fuente, Limited Smoking areas, Needs to be 21 for alot stuff there,
> 
> Thatd b kool to see, tat way people know a little bit about the choices without digging thru the tread


Next newsletter in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

shunoshi said:


> Yeah, a Nicaragua trip would be interesting, but potentially dangerous. We'd basically two times of year we could go: the sweltering heat of summer or pouring rain of winter.


I do not think I would want to take on the challenge of trying to do the first one in Nicaragua. Weather has never been a problem when I have been there all the times I have even carrying all the video equipment. Just have to realize it is a different place and the norm is not perfectly A/C rooms like here in the US but the two hotels in Esteli have A/C for just a small charge extra.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Amlique said:


> I am biased obviously toward Myrtle Beach, however, I'd like to throw this out. Right now, you could spend the weekend there at "the Breakers" Friday through Monday at $49 per night for a one bedroom king bed suite for a less than 10 year old hotel. This time of year, they almost give away the rooms, and there is much more space for parties and gatherings. Like madurolover said, there are very few smoking restrictions, and plenty of places to herf. I love Miami, and have spent several weekends there. Nothing beats Myrtle Beach this time of year for things to do. Golf, beach, bars, beach bars, hotels, restaurants, and a decent airport. The only time I would say no to Myrtle Beach is April through August, as it is very crowded. For Fall, Winter, or Spring, I feel it is the best choice. Miami a close second.


This sounds awesome. 

Just don't plan this thing for November. That would make Ryan the deer hunter very sad.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

I've read most of this and commented a few times. I think Myrtle Beach sounds good, but it has one problem. Southwest airlines doesn't fly there. I bet a bunch of us would be on that airline since they are cheap. Not a deal killer, there are other airlines. Just a thought.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

danmcmartin said:


> I've read most of this and commented a few times. I think Myrtle Beach sounds good, but it has one problem. Southwest airlines doesn't fly there. I bet a bunch of us would be on that airline since they are cheap. Not a deal killer, there are other airlines. Just a thought.


Spirit Airlines Flies into MBIA and its the cheapest air line I know off wen I travel from here to Boston to visit family, Ussually $150 for a round trip, which I dont think its too bad


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

Amlique said:


> I am biased obviously toward Myrtle Beach, however, I'd like to throw this out. Right now, you could spend the weekend there at "the Breakers" Friday through Monday at $49 per night for a one bedroom king bed suite for a less than 10 year old hotel. This time of year, they almost give away the rooms, and there is much more space for parties and gatherings. Like madurolover said, there are very few smoking restrictions, and plenty of places to herf. I love Miami, and have spent several weekends there. Nothing beats Myrtle Beach this time of year for things to do. Golf, beach, bars, beach bars, hotels, restaurants, and a decent airport. The only time I would say no to Myrtle Beach is April through August, as it is very crowded. For Fall, Winter, or Spring, I feel it is the best choice. Miami a close second.


I agree the fall and spring seasons here are the best. The winter here is too dead and is almost depressing. Ha, Breakers is pretty decent fairly decent sized rooms and its on the Strip. lots of stuff happening there. The place I was thinking of was more like Land's End BLVD and or Magnolia Point Plantations, completly diff than Breakers and I think more classy, just a thought.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

bxcarracer said:


> I agree the fall and spring seasons here are the best. The winter here is too dead and is almost depressing. Ha, Breakers is pretty decent fairly decent sized rooms and its on the Strip. lots of stuff happening there. The place I was thinking of was more like Land's End BLVD and or Magnolia Point Plantations, completly diff than Breakers and I think more classy, just a thought.


Agreed. Breakers just can't be beaten for price and what you get. Tripadvisor.com's best deal for MB.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

bxcarracer said:


> Spirit Airlines Flies into MBIA and its the cheapest air line I know off wen I travel from here to Boston to visit family, Ussually $150 for a round trip, which I dont think its too bad


Ya, there are others. I was just mentioning it because Southwest is pretty much nationwide, and I might have a free voucher laying around


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

All good feedback. Maybe now we should try to put together the positives and negatives of each place so I can add it to the newsletter. Maybe we can make a rolling thread that each person adds to. This way it becomes a thread that has all the info within it. We can just start it now and have everyone add to it.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

We gonna add to this thread or start a new one?


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

danmcmartin said:


> We gonna add to this thread or start a new one?


Please post in this thread for now please.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

So would I be Like:

*Myrtle Beach*

*Pros: *
Cheapest Cigars Prices In The US
Family Friendly
Smoking Permited Almost Everywhere
Golf Courses
Cheap Hotels

Cons:
Some Airlines Might not Fly There So Cheaply
Its No Miami Or Vegas

Comments: Though It may not be no Miami or Las Vegas, Myrtle Beach Offers a great family and smoking enviroment with good all around weather. MB is famous for Its beaches and Its Golf courses and great overall Southern Hospitality.

Something Like That Stogie?


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Perfect! Exactly, this is great.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Why not have regional herfs, and then connect to each other via the internet? Remote webcam feeds and stuff?

Just an idea


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

+1 for Miami


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok here goes for Las Vegas

*Las Vegas*

*Pros:*

It's Vegas, Baby!!
No shortage of things to do
Lots of classy cigar lounges and clubs
Hella cheap smoke shop right near downtown (cheaper than online, Indian owned=no taxes)
Most casinos let you smoke
Can be cheap if you shop around
Great airport, cheap flights and good ground transportation
Golf, Golf, Golf

*Cons:*

Maybe too many things to do (i.e. lose herfers to the tables, etc.)
Weekend rates are double/triple that of weekdays
Restaurant smoking ban
HOT in the summer

Las Vegas is a great destination and despite some smoking laws for restaurants, most casinos are good to go. Off the strip can save bucks and the casinos can be just as nice. Golf is spectacular as is the weather September-December and February-May. Can range from rock bottom cheap to over the top expensive depending on what you want. Big plus is if the wives come along they have plenty to do (sight seeing, shopping, spas, etc.)


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

danmcmartin said:


> Ok here goes for Las Vegas
> 
> *Las Vegas*
> 
> ...


Id vote For Vegas But Im an Underage Vegas Goer (I'm 19) So I'd be pretty much secluded from Vegas Damn haha.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

danmcmartin said:


> Ok here goes for Las Vegas
> 
> *Las Vegas*
> 
> ...


Added the needs to be 21 con


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

danmcmartin said:


> Added the needs to be 21 con


Thanx! Also does the Indian Tabacco B&M have a good selection of smokes? Thanks BOTL


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Closing this and starting new thread with all options for new polling.


----------

